
European millennials are not like their American counterparts - brandonlc
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/09/europes-young-not-so-woke/598783/
======
morningseagulls
Thanks for posting this. It's interesting to see how different experiences can
lead to different political views in populations.

~~~
brandonlc
It was an interesting read, for sure!

